# Does Counter-strike 1.6 work with Linux (Kubuntu) ?



## D3agle (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello guys!
Does anybody know if Counter-strike 1.6 and Steam works with Linux (Kubuntu)?
*Thanks for any help!*


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Use wine.


----------



## D3agle (Aug 10, 2007)

Does anyone know if it gets faster in Kubuntu with Wine than in WinXP Pro.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Doubt it. Would work best in it's native environment.


----------



## Ether (Jan 15, 2006)

Use WINE and/or Cedega. No, it'll run best in it's native environment, but I'm willing to bet the difference will be minimal for such an old game.


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

Wine works fine, I got 70 FPS in Sven Co-Op but, I get 100 if I played under windows (to be fair thats a different PC) 
http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554&iTestingId=14037


----------

